# بالرجاء المساعدة فى كيفية برمجة مفتاح نيسان صنى 2008



## مازن عزالدين (28 يونيو 2011)

بالرجاء المساعدة فى كيفية برمجة مفتاح نيسان صنى 2008

كيف الطريقة و جزاكم الله خيرا؟


----------



## مازن عزالدين (28 يونيو 2011)

هلا من مساعدة؟؟؟


----------



## black88star (1 يوليو 2011)

يا أخي مازن عز الدين ..يستخرج ال بن كود عن طريق carman ascanالكووري ثم تقوم بتسجيل الكود المطلوب 
وتنزيله في برنامج مهم جداً اسمه super nissan يتم تسطيبه في جهاز الكمبيوتر أو الابتوب ,وهو الذي يقوم بستخراج الباســــــــــورد وهي عبارة عن 5 او 6 ارقام وأحرف ,,وثم تقوم بتنزيله عن طريق 
carman ascan


----------



## مازن عزالدين (10 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مازن عزالدين (10 يوليو 2011)

كيف الحصول على برنامج super nissan


----------

